# Replacing an LNB cover



## njohn2121 (Mar 25, 2010)

I have a Slimline dish with 3 LNB's. While wiping the snow off of it this winter, I shoved my elbow through one of the white covers on the LNB's. It looks like a simple white piece of plastic that I can snap on/off. But where can I pick up a new one?

Everything still works perfectly, but I imagine being exposed to the elements can't be good on the interior of the equipment.

I've searched older forums, and haven't found quite the same question. If I have created a duplicate, I apologize. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I don't know if you'll find anyone who sells those caps separately. The whole dish isn't a particularly expensive item. If you are able to find a similar dish on craigslist or ebay you can scavenge it, I suppose.


----------



## 2dogz (Jun 14, 2008)

Maybe the easiest source might be you local Directv tech. They are always replacing/upgrading dishes and LNBs and the old ones get tossed into the trash. Trying calling the office to see if they can find you one or will allow you some dumpster diving.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

I don't think you can simply replace the plastic. You'll want to replace the LNB assembly because the elements will wreck it.


----------



## ebmsjml (Apr 7, 2010)

njohn2121 said:


> I have a Slimline dish with 3 LNB's. While wiping the snow off of it this winter, I shoved my elbow through one of the white covers on the LNB's. It looks like a simple white piece of plastic that I can snap on/off. But where can I pick up a new one?
> 
> Everything still works perfectly, but I imagine being exposed to the elements can't be good on the interior of the equipment.
> 
> I've searched older forums, and haven't found quite the same question. If I have created a duplicate, I apologize. Thanks for your help!


for the time being get the end of a plastic cup & tape it on ... or just put tape over it ... you will need to get an old lnb & get the cover ...


----------



## Flugelman (Nov 20, 2007)

I have an old Slimline 3 llb assembly with a bad lnb. It's yours if you want to pay shipping. I'll look at it tomorrow to see how easy the cover is to take off.

PM me.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Or buy a prophylactic of bigger size at Rx counter - put on the feed-horn, it will protect it for while.


----------



## Fabuloso (Jun 14, 2009)

as a technician trust me its not worth trying to replace a cap just replace the LNB or wait till it starts to go bad and get a service call. if you hit it hard enough with your elbow to break the cover you probably need the dish realigned anyway


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

Nope. It's glued on. They're not replaceable.
Even if you could cut a cover off of another LNB and glue it to yours, it's a probable source of failure for moisture migrating into the rest of your LNB. In which case you'd need a new one anyhow! :lol:


----------



## njohn2121 (Mar 25, 2010)

Thanks for all your input guys! I think its kind of dumb that there isn't a way to just replace the simple cap, but I'm sure you all know what you are talking about!

As far as knocking the dish out of alignment, that definately didn't happen! As an engineer (structural) myself, I made for sure that the dish isn't going anywhere. With the dish mounted so low, I wanted to make sure a kid could hang on the thing and not effect its operation.

I have attached a picture just in case someone would have any other ideas. Again, I appriciate the feedback.


----------



## Sim-X (Sep 24, 2009)

prob just get a new lnb - a quick eBay search

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320518704007

pretty cheap - if you replace the plastic and it doesn't hold up you have 2 get a new lnb anyway.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

If you don't need the 110 and 119 sats, then get the 3LNB (that's the one you busted) for just 99, 101, and 103.


----------



## ebmsjml (Apr 7, 2010)

njohn2121 said:


> Thanks for all your input guys! I think its kind of dumb that there isn't a way to just replace the simple cap, but I'm sure you all know what you are talking about!
> 
> As far as knocking the dish out of alignment, that definately didn't happen! As an engineer (structural) myself, I made for sure that the dish isn't going anywhere. With the dish mounted so low, I wanted to make sure a kid could hang on the thing and not effect its operation.
> 
> I have attached a picture just in case someone would have any other ideas. Again, I appriciate the feedback.


i have replaced those before ... it will pry off ... be careful ... it has a rubber gasket or "O" ring around the throat... be sure it stays on it ... it would be best to remove the lnb before trying to work on it ...it snaps on ... very tightly ...it is fraigle ... be verry careful ...


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

Those white caps are so thin! They break just looking at them.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Why not use cndom ?


----------

